# Running t3 & t5 together???



## Johnrobbo (Oct 10, 2013)

Is it possible or a good idea to run t5 and t3 on the same cycle?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Well... they're both going to affect u differently so no reason why u shouldn't.... but why u would want to, I've no idea.

I can't take T3 as there are thyroid issues in my family - although my thyroid is fine, not worth the risk and I took t5's in my younger years and loved them  lots of energy and a great appetite suppressant. Would I take them again now? No, I don't feel the need to.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Short answer yes you can run them together.

Long answer see above!


----------



## Johnrobbo (Oct 10, 2013)

I am just looking for the best fat loss


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Johnrobbo said:


> I am just looking for the best fat loss


What's diet like? And do u do cardio?

I'm more a fan of clen tbh.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Johnrobbo said:


> I am just looking for the best fat loss


Get your nutrition and training in check first then move onto supplements.

If you have done that and finding it really hard, try clen and maybe T3 if you want to include it.

I ran clen and I liked it, ran two weeks on and off 3 times, got good results but I can't remember them exactly. Only thing is with clen is that I don't like the increased heart rate but then again your going to get that on T5, apart from that I didn't really see any other side effects


----------



## Johnrobbo (Oct 10, 2013)

I have just finished clen and didn't rate them at all. Had no effect what so ever.

I am low day low carb diet but I was hoping someone might be able to help with that too.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Johnrobbo said:


> I have just finished clen and didn't rate them at all. Had no effect what so ever.
> 
> I am low day low carb diet but I was hoping someone might be able to help with that too.


Unusual for clen not to work.

Post diet up please


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Johnrobbo said:


> I have just finished clen and didn't rate them at all. Had no effect what so ever.
> 
> I am low day low carb diet but I was hoping someone might be able to help with that too.


What brand Clen did you use and what was your dosage?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

is below still your cycle?! minus the clen.

I am am currently taking the following:

Pro chem winstrol 10 mg 5per day

clenbuterol 120mg per day

Alpha Pharma thyro 3 50mg per day

Pro chem tri test 400 1ml twice a week 2ml total

Pro chem one rip 200 1ml every other day

Pro chem tri tren 150 1ml twice a week 2ml total

isis tri deca 300 1ml once a week

Nolvadex D 20mg per day.

120mcg clen + 100mcg of t3 plus lots of cardio and a good deficit should be good.

you say 120mcg did nothing for you? was it legit? because it does burn fat go read up on it. you are either not eating correctly or doing no cardio or either.

maybe you should of researched all of this before smashing all that gear in :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

next weeks post is gonna be i got gyno and feel depressed&#8230;&#8230;.

deca and tren and just nolvadex this is the biggest epic fail i have seen


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Johnrobbo said:


> I am just looking for the best fat loss


have you heard of rohm thermo lipid ? ive never ran it but looks very good on paper, i'll be using it in the future

edit- just seen you're not a fan of clen so might not be for you


----------

